# Interesting read on future nitrogen fertilizer production



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Very interesting:

http://news.yahoo.com/fertilizer-plants-spring-advantage-u-cheap-natural-gas-121500314.html

Maybe nitrogen costs will drop?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Very interesting:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/fertilizer-plants-spring-advantage-u-cheap-natural-gas-121500314.html
> 
> ...


Wishful thinking Ralph, we are all puppets on a string....


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It is still early yet, but they have arrested one of the First Responders on suspicion of starting the fire and using home made bombs to set off the Ammonium Nitrate Fertilizer. A dry fertilizer. A dry fertilizer that can be used to make a bomb out of.

They had a multi ton Yield.


----------

